# Hair clippers for fine hair



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know if anybody cuts his hair himself or is a professional barber, but I am looking for electric clippers that can cut very fine hair. 
Had Remington and Wahl, but they just slide through it without cutting but with the additional pull. 
Preferably with combs to create a certain length. 
Any recommendations? price is not so important, decent budget available, rather pay good money for something that works and keep working. 
In the current situation I will not use a barber, and I am at the age that fashionable haircut is less important.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I used to use Wahl cordless clippers with detachable combs, and found that they really only worked with short hair - not a problem for me as I started out no longer than a number 2, soon transitioned to 1 then 0. I could successfully use the clippers myself after the first few attempts and rarely left any missed tufts. Now I just wet shave instead, and have soon found a technique that lets me shave successfully without getting nicks, missed bits, razor burn or shaving rash.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Our old neighbours run a hairdressing wholesalers and we had a discussion a couple of years ago about clippers.

Although Wahl are the market leaders, their opinion is that they're absolute rubbish but a great example of successful marketing selling a product over substance. Their opinion was very much that Oster is the brand of clippers that anyone serious should be buying - indeed this is the brand that my barber uses (and always has apparently).

Don't know what model would be suitable, but if I were in your shoes this is the brand that I'd investigate. :thumb:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I've just seen the prices.. they must be good :doublesho


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

After a fair bit of research for home use, I've bought the Wahl Li-ion Power Clippers and at the start of lockdown 1 and they have been great. I've got really strong hair and they cut through mine with ease.

I cut my dad's hair yesterday, he has really fine whispy grey hair (he's in this 80's), not been cut for months and did a no.4 on top with a no.1 & 2 blended on the sides. They cut through his hair with ease and no pulling. The only thing with the really fine hair is that you have to go over it a few times against the grain to ensure you get it all.

I am considering upgrading the combs to the pro metal ones that Wahl do, although the combs that com with it do the job fine.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I sometimes use a Babylis for Men cutter & trimmer, can be set to various lengths and is easy to use. Like this

.https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Babyliss-for-men-easy-cut-hair-clippers-and-trimmer-cordless-battery-mains/124443837748?epid=78579683&hash=item1cf96e4534:g:g~kAAOSwV3Rfs7JB

I've had it years and this model is now discontinued, but I think an updated one similar is available?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Caledoniandream said:


> I don't know if anybody cuts his hair himself or is a professional barber, but I am looking for electric clippers that can cut very fine hair.
> 
> Had Remington and Wahl, but they just slide through it without cutting but with the additional pull.
> 
> ...


Dis you buy any clippers in the end? my wahl set have been pulling my hair for a while and although could replace the blades im going to pick up a new set


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just bought a set of Andis us pro lithium, not cheap but will hopefully do the job


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

BrummyPete said:


> Dis you buy any clippers in the end? my wahl set have been pulling my hair for a while and although could replace the blades im going to pick up a new set


Does your model Wahl have self-sharpening blades? One thing that kept being mentioned when i did my research was to choose clippers with self-sharpening blades. I guess everything has a life span though.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I replaced a set of Wahl ones recently and went for a Philips clipper set (HC5632/13).

Don't need all the attachments as I go very short - but it has adjustable length settings and self sharpening blades.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Does your model Wahl have self-sharpening blades? One thing that kept being mentioned when i did my research was to choose clippers with self-sharpening blades. I guess everything has a life span though.


Not that I know off, they were a special edition set, not had great results from wahl the last couple of sets I've had


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

BrummyPete said:


> Dis you buy any clippers in the end? my wahl set have been pulling my hair for a while and although could replace the blades im going to pick up a new set


I bought Oster Classic 76 and detachable combs, but there is a backlog of delivery to the Uk, I hope in the next few weeks to receive them.
Not cheap, but after advice here and speaking to a couple of others, it must be the dogs dangly bits.
So for that price it must be good


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Caledoniandream said:


> I bought Oster Classic 76 and detachable combs, but there is a backlog of delivery to the Uk, I hope in the next few weeks to receive them.
> 
> Not cheap, but after advice here and speaking to a couple of others, it must be the dogs dangly bits.
> 
> So for that price it must be good


I was looking at them after someone mentioned them but after some more research found the andis us pro, both are usa made and around the same price, will see how they go they arrive tomorrow


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

BrummyPete said:


> I was looking at them after someone mentioned them but after some more research found the andis us pro, both are usa made and around the same price, will see how they go they arrive tomorrow


Where did you purchase them from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Where did you purchase them from if you don't mind me asking?


Amazon mate


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Mine turned up today, nice piece of kit can't wait to try it out


----------

